# Sprinkler Timer Wiring Question



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

I assume that you want to power the timer from the outdoor outlet. Is the outlet surface mounted or flush mounted? If surface mounted then a piece of weather tight flex could go between the two devices. If flush mounted then life gets a little more complicated. Can you access the outlet from the back side? If so then you can wire from the back side and drill a hole behind the timer and attach to it from that direction... assuming again that the timer has a knockout location in that particular position. A third option would be to wire the timer with some SO cord and weatherproof connector and put a plug on the end... plugging it directly into the convenience outlet. What do the timer directions suggest?


----------



## 1nonly (Feb 26, 2007)

You sound knowledgable in this field and I want to give you more information for you to go on.

But first, what do you mean by my outlet being "surface mounted or flush mounted"?

Also, although the plug is on the other side of the wall of my tv room, access to it from the backside would mean tearing into my wall albiet a little bit. That's something I would rather avoid if possible.

Currently, I don't have a timer. Just trying to get some background information before starting this project next month.

Last question for ya, what is this SO cord you reference in your post.

My apologies for sounding so nooby about this stuff.


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

> But first, what do you mean by my outlet being "surface mounted or flush mounted"?


Is the outlet mounted 'flush' like one of your inside wall outlets where nothing is exposed except the cover plate or... is the outlet mounted in a box which is face mounted to the outside wall, exposing some knockouts for conduit or flex attachments?





> Currently, I don't have a timer. Just trying to get some background information before starting this project next month.


While making your selection, see if you can get on the manufacturer's web site and download the instructions. Being a consumer device they will certainly have some installation guidelines. This is probably going to be a lot simplier than you think. And for all we know, it could come with a cord and plug already on it... thereby immediately answering all the questions.




> Last question for ya, what is this SO cord you reference in your post.


'SO' is a designation that states the cord is oil and water resistant.


----------



## 1nonly (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok, Secretsquirrel, i read your reply and here we go.

The outlet on the outside is flush mounted.

I expect to get a timer that already has a power adapter made for it to go into the wall, similar to one I already have for my front lawn that came with the house.

However, and I apologize for not being specific in my original post. What I am wondering about is the wiring of the manifolds to the timer itself that will be located just above the outlet. How should I run the wiring from the manifolds (again, please refer to my drawing). The manifolds arel located on the other side of the TV room. I can run the wiring underground along the perimeter of the TV room, but what do you recommend doing once I reach the existing patio slab? That is what I'm really concerned with.

Again, I thank you for your time on this question. I really do appreciate it.

The purpose of mentioning the outlet in the first place was to demonstrate where I could conveniently place the timer (with an electrical outlet already in place). Again, I apologize for not being specific in the first place.


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok, I'm on the same page with you now. Sorry for the confusion on my end also.

To accomplish your goals I would run some 3/4" pvc electrical conduit around the exterior perimeter of your tv room, from the timer to the proximity of the manifold. I believe most sprinkler timers use 24VAC for the distribution wiring. You'll have to pull one wire for each solenoid and one additional wire for the return. A 3/4" conduit can contain up to 10 #14 THW conductors or 24 #14 THWN conductors. The THW/THWN is another specification regarding the wiring insulation. You'll use some pulling elbows at the corners, also known as LB's and a junction box at the end, and that should do it. All these components can be purchased from one of the big box stores or your local electrical supplier. See the Carlon web site for an idea on the conduit and fittings. You'll have to attach the conduit to the wall with some 1-hole straps and the box will need to be secured as well. You may be able to use flexible conduit from the box to the manifold and from the timer to the end of the conduit... just depends on what you buy (sprinkler components). It's basically a hacksaw, some pvc glue, a screwdriver and a drill motor to get it done.

Does that answer your question?

Oh, you mentioned "passing inspection". You're not planning on getting a permit to do this are you?


----------



## 1nonly (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, sir. Thank you very much. Wow, such knowledge around here...I tell ya.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1nonly (Feb 26, 2007)

SecretSquirrel said:


> Oh, you mentioned "passing inspection". You're not planning on getting a permit to do this are you?


Well, actually, i called our planning department for our city and they said a permit is required for adding sprinkler systems, but I don't know. What do you think, should I do it?


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

1nonly said:


> Well, actually, i called our planning department for our city and they said a permit is required for adding sprinkler systems, but I don't know. What do you think, should I do it?


Calling the planning department was a prudent thing to do. I was initially thinking that you were only going to get an electrical permit which I would question the necessity of... but with a disclaimer that you should just double check anyway as requirements vary from one locale to another. Evidently in your area they are mostly concerned with the plumbing aspect of the sprinkler system. If they require an electrical permit also then I guess you're going to get double dipped.

I'm an advocate of "doing it right the first time" and by the code whether you get an inspection or not. That way you're covered if you ever decide to sell your home and the prospective buyer hires a home inspector. You don't want any DIY demons popping up at house selling time.


----------

